# Main Engine



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

What is the make of this engine? Chief Engineers wife looks smal standing next to it.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Viewed from above


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like a Wartsila (Sulzer) RTA to me.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

B&w Me


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Its in the VLCC Hercules Voyager if that helps. The Chief and his wife are friends of ours when they are here in the filies.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah, Here we go. Just found this.....


MAIN ENGINE
Make:	MAN HHI 7G80ME-C9.2
(MCR) Kw:	24380


----------

